# Mon disque dur externe fait planter mon Mac



## Saviem35 (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Grosse panique, mon disque dur externe (WD en USB) fait planter mon Imac toutes les 10 mn. Je ne peux plus rien faire. 
On me conseille d'acheter un nouvel Imac ou de remplacer mon DD interne pour y rapatrier toutes mes données.(Imac début 2008 250 Go)
Pas un autre moyen de remettre en marche correctement ce DD externe qui marchait très bien jusqu'à présent ?
Cela dépasse largement ce que je sais faire, donc si quelqu'un a une idée, merci !!


----------



## gmaa (21 Mars 2014)

Saviem35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Grosse panique, mon disque dur externe (WD en USB) fait planter mon Imac toutes les 10 mn. Je ne peux plus rien faire.
> *On me conseille d'acheter un nouvel Imac ou de remplacer mon DD interne pour y rapatrier toutes mes données.*(Imac début 2008 250 Go)
> Pas un autre moyen de remettre en marche correctement ce DD externe qui marchait très bien jusqu'à présent ?
> Cela dépasse largement ce que je sais faire, donc si quelqu'un a une idée, merci !!



Étrange comme conseil!

Racheter un autre disque externe plutôt.

Mais avant de capituler :
As-tu essayé de démarrer en mode sans échec? (Au cas ou une extension serait foireuse)?

Quelle action en cours sur ce WD? (Regarder avec Moniteur d'activé)

Si rien d'essentiel, essayer un formatage avec Utilitaire de disque (qui peut être utilisé en démarrant sur la partition Recovery).


----------



## Saviem35 (21 Mars 2014)

Le conseil n'est pas idiot : j'ai un DD externe pour stocker mes données parce que mon Mac HD est trop petit (250 Go), mais bon je ne peux pas acheter de nouveau matériel, c'est clair.

Moniteur d'activité : rien d'anormal
Mode sans échec : en fait j'ai vérifié le disque MAC HD et réparé les autorisations. Le mode sans échec fait autre chose ? (je suis pas trop au point comme tu peux le voir)
Formatage : oui, mais dans ce cas je perds mes données, non ?

Mon souci : Il me semble que le temps de plantage est de plus en plus court. J'ai peur de détruire complètement les données en faisant de nombreux tests. Il y a un risque, non ?


----------



## gmaa (21 Mars 2014)

Fait de la place sur ton disque interne.

Le système a besoin d'espace pour vivre!
Laisse environ 10 Go pour les fichiers temporaires de tous ordres puissent se créer...

C'est sans doute cette exiguïté qui est la cause de tes soucis


----------



## luc1en (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

l'iMac ne plante pas sans le disque externe connecté ?



> j'ai vérifié le disque MAC HD


 c'est le disque interne.
Quel espace disponible ?
Pour gagner de la place sans faire de bêtises, il y a 
- des sujets et conseils sur macg
- le site OSX facile
- l'utilitaire Onyx de Titanium

Le disque WD a-t-il été vérifié aussi ?
Quelle capacité ? Quel espace disponible ?
Le câble USB est-il en bon état ? Essayer avec un autre câble.
Est-il auto-alimenté : voir les sujets qui parlent de problèmes avec l'USB sur Mac,
ou bien une alimentation externe qui serait en train de lâcher ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2014)

Saviem35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Grosse panique, mon disque dur externe (WD en USB) fait planter mon Imac toutes les 10 mn. Je ne peux plus rien faire.
> On me conseille d'acheter un nouvel Imac ou de remplacer mon DD interne pour y rapatrier toutes mes données.(Imac début 2008 250 Go)


je ne sais pas " qui " te donne des conseils aussi idiots...

--
commencer par le BON SENS

determiner ce qui cloche
et à 99% c'est *pas* le mac mais le* disque WD*
ou éventuellement  la mauvaise gestion du disque externe par le mac

d'où les pertinentes interrogations de klutch  sur ce disque

--
ps un disque externe peut foirer 
(disque , alim , boitier , connectique etc)
très banal 
et dans un sens si c'est que ca , tant mieux
vaut mieux un DD externe qui vazouille qu'un imac


----------



## edd72 (22 Mars 2014)

Déjà, il faudrait savoir ce que veut dire "fait planter mon Imac".

C'est quoi?
Il se passe quoi précisément?
Y'a une message?
Ca se passe sur tous les ports USB?

(tu as une sauvegarde de ce DDE? parce qu'il y a une forte probabilité qu'il soit entrain de mourir... et tes données avec... il a quel age? quelle capacité?)


----------

